# Pup weeing on people



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

My pup is 13 weeks old now. We're making sure that we do lots of socialising etc.

She's great at meeting new people but I've noticed that when we're out of the house she wees when someone pays her attention. She's done it a couple of times to visitors in the house too.

Is this common? Will she just grow out of it as she gets better bladder control? Her toilet training is going really well.

Cheers.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Kermet_days,

I am no expert and have a 12 week old V called Olive.

Just a thought but how soon after people arrive does your puppy do this and what attention do they give her? is it excitable?

It might be an idea if you haven't done it already to get new people to not talk to her straight away and then they do just a simple stoke along her back calmly - then wait a while until she looses her excitement about new people.

From reading other posts and hearing about other puppies when they get excited they often wee.

I'm sure someone else will have some more ideas as well


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is now 10 months old and he used to do this as well. It decreased and went away when he was about 5 months. The only time he does it now is if we return from leaving him overnight.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer did this until about six mos. Penny is now seven mos and still does it. It's normal and will stop eventually (unless pup has a medical issue but I wouldn't worry about that for several months).


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

I have experience this with other dogs I have had and it is called submissive weeing. 

The best thing to do is when visitors arrive is like the other poster said get them to ignore her until she calms down. Once she is calm get your visitor to crouch down beside her, try not to be directly in front of her and stroke her calmy down the back avoiding the face area. It might even pay them to not look directly at her while doing it.

This should help


----------

